# Tough to think snow when...



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That's in Flagstaff?


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Camden;1062789 said:


> That's in Flagstaff?


No, Record there is 97; thats doable.

I'm in Phoenix doing some irrigation work. (Stings the lungs)


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My kind of weather.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

grandview;1062933 said:


> My kind of weather.


You can have it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I like the dry heat.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

grandview;1063010 said:


> I like the dry heat.


I like the dry heat much better. "Monsoon" season here brings humidity. The heat index yesterday was 124.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

WOW!!! we haven't even reached over 30 C (82 F) this year, I don't think i could even function in that kind of temperature, i hope all the girls are walking around with wet tee shirts


----------

